# this can reduce your chances of motivating your students



## asdrtyhjkmlp (Sep 30, 2016)

Louisville vs Clemson L.i.v.e S.t.r.e.a.m
Western Michigan vs Central Michigan L.i.v.e S.tream
Utah vs California L.i.v.e S.t.r.e.a.m 
Oklahoma vs TCU L.i.v.e S.tream 
North Carolina vs Florida State L.i.v.e S.t.r.e.a.m 
Wisconsin vs Michigan L.i.v.e S.t.r.e.a.m


----------

